# Anyone got ATI RD600 / SB600 ?

## crazycat

Well, i've got DFI LANPARTY ICFX3200 here, haven't tried it out yet, since my pci-e graphic card has not yet arrived. I've read this board overclocks like hell, but i wonder if i'll get 3d acceleration with rd600 chipset and nvidia gpu. It looks like this board is the only one with RD600 chipset. Does somone own a board with rd600 chipset and can share their experiences?  I would send it back if it doesn't play well.

----------

## warrawarra

WOW someone saw you comming and took you for a ride. LOL

Just joking but it is a very expensive board. I am sure it will paly any game very good. 

Might be able to run windows in XEN on linux and still play most games on it.

Ati chipset and nvidia graphics card just see the links below = very interesting. Good performance.

Any reason why you did not go for a P35 motherboard or x38 based one ? Cheaper and newer possibly.

Suggestions:

Just make sure you have a good power supply with more than enough power for all the hardware. PSU has 12volt cables/rails make sure they are 18A or 20A or 32A as 1 basic video card = 130W 

or 

12volts x ?A = 130w  (12x12=144)

?A = about 12A 

So 1x 12A 12volt cable/rail = 1 video card. 

1x 12volt cable with 32A = 384W or 1x 8800gtx or 2x nvidia 6800XFX extreme in SLI (130w each)

Then you will still need power for any other hardware drives = about 10w to 12w , cpu = 65W dual / quad core low power  to 150W quad extreme.

Fans = 1 big 120mm fan uses same power as 1 small 40mm fan but has 4 times a 40mm fan's airflow and is 1/4 as noisy as 4x40mm fans.

PS> ddr3 is basically rubish and needs to be overclocked beyond their capacity / voltage before it catches up with ddr2 at same speed / performance. Still new and buggy.

Intel e6320 or something like this overcloack to close to normal quad extreme speeds and obviously for much less money.

Search the links below as they did a test there comparing them quad versus e6320.

For info on reviews and actual test's use this link very good info there.

http://www.tomshardware.com/motherboard/motherboards/index.html

I am sure you know that the nvidia 650/680 chipset is slow compared to the intel ich7 / 8 / 9 motherboards for hd speed.

Not sure about rd600.

DFI Lanparty icfx3200 results:

http://www.tomshardware.com/search/search.php?output=xml_no_dtd&sort=date%3AD%3AL%3Ad1&client=my_frontend&oe=UTF-8&ie=UTF-8&proxystylesheet=my_frontend&site=default_collection&q=+DFI+LANPARTY+ICFX3200&x=9&y=7

Video / game performance for your mboard.

http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/04/04/does_chipset_to_gpu_matching_matter/page5.html

Hope this helps.

----------

## crazycat

I got it on ebay for 81 euro with 12months guarantee. The 965 boards were just sniped away from me by other ebayers, so i found this one and i kind of liked it. It has decent lan cards, some diagnostics hardware and is more overclockable than 965's, uses less power than 965 or nforce, it has embedded powerbutton/reset switches, 3 pci-e x16 slots(not that i will use even 2 of them  :Very Happy:  ).  It even looks great and it is my first non budget bord ever since 1997. Originally I bought core 2 duo e6300 to overclock it, but couldn't do it with my 775dual-vsta(via880). Well, I'll probably get my gpu by tomorrow and tell my gentoo experiences with this mainboard.

----------

## N3Cr0 Cr0W

I have been running a sb600 for a while now ASUS M2R32-MVP, i'm not an over clocker tho   :Wink: 

----------

## crazycat

Well, I'm using this board for a while now, allthough only with a 2mb pci grafic, since there were some issues with pci-e one and i am waiting for a replacement.  This board overclocks great, and is linux compatible so far.

What's supported:

  SouthBridge is sb600. pata works, sata is a standard ahci, everything on it is supported. sb600 has a standard OHCI usb controller, but one doesn't have to compile OHCI module and can use EHCI for usb 1.1 also. It has a pair of marvel ethernet chips, they need "sky2" module, then there is ite8712f hardware monitoring chip and a "piix4" smbus controller. ACPI and frequency scaling work also.

Here is lscpi output:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7930

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7935

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7936

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus (rev 13)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8052 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

03:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage II+ 215GTB [Mach64 GTB] (rev 9a)

03:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)

03:07.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 03)

03:07.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port

```

I haven't done much in-depth overclocking yet, but already i run my 1.86GHz core 2 duo at ~3Ghz. The nice feature is that the memory controller is kind of detatched, so the overclocking doesn't affect memory frequency/voltage and one can change them separately. I also use "direct" pci acces mode in kernel, since using i've read mmconfig leads to errors. I dont use the on-board promise sata chip, sb600 is better.

----------

## DRZIN

where is it in  the kernel, becouse I am have trouble with finding it in the kernel  :Confused: 

----------

